# Urgent: Battery question!



## saintforlife (May 21, 2008)

I have a 2006 A3 2.0T with 33,000 miles on it. The battery died yesterday. Had to jump it a couple of times and this morning it was dead again. I can't do without a car and I have borrowed my wife's car for the day.
The dealer wants to charge me $275 for a replacement. Can I just get a battery from Autozone or Pepboys or some place like that and replace it myself? Will the car's computer, radio etc. go crazy or reset or something if I do that? Any way around that?
Also should the battery be cover under warranty as my car still has warranty till next year?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yes, you can replace it yourself. http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/se...nance scroll about 1/2 way down for a DIY. Your car will be fine regarding your radio, etc.
I don't believe its covered under warranty.


----------



## rona13 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Urgent: Battery question! (saintforlife)*

The hardest part will be finding an A3 battery anywhere but at the dealer. It is not a very common size apparently. Pep boys did not carry it and the one I got from Walmart had been sitting for quite some time but it was my only option. 
Good Luck,
Ron


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rona13* »_The hardest part will be finding an A3 battery anywhere but at the dealer. 


Click the link above.
Easy-peasy.
And no, it's not warrantied past 12 months.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: Urgent: Battery question! (saintforlife)*








Didn't we just covered this last week?
My battery died Sunday morning. Went to Autozone that afternoon,
and $98.00 later- all good. I went with the standard Duralast Battery w/ 2year replacement warranty. They also have the Duralast Gold for a bit more and longer replacement warranty. 
The insulator that came w/ the original battery will not fit like it did w/ the old battery, but can still (and must ) be used- the insulator can still be wrapped around the new battery (slightly bigger), and secured 
by the oem plastic encasing. 
The car now starts in an instant!
Your ESP and Airbag will be light up on initial start after installing the batteries- but should go away the minute you start rolling the car...
You would also need to play w/ the window controls to regain auto up/down feature. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4285273




_Modified by tiptronic at 8:47 AM 9/3/2009_


----------



## saintforlife (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Urgent: Battery question! (tiptronic)*

Thanks Tip for the reply.
The Duralast Gold battery is listted for $160 online at Auto Zone. Is it worth the extra money?
When you say play with the window controls what exactly do you mean? Just roll all 4 windows up and down a few times after I install the new battery? 
What about the radio? Will it still work like before?


----------



## IzzyA3 (Aug 11, 2008)

It's so funny how the battery issue is coming up now. Listen to Tiptronic and save yourself a hundred bucks. He's talking about the automatic window up/down with one click. It can be reset by messing with the window controls. The radio can be reset. It's all in the manual.
I'm still kicking myself for shelling out so much money for a new battery. It better last for at least five years.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Urgent: Battery question! (saintforlife)*

Run a search for the full answers...
But the windows will lose their 'one-touch' settings until you roll each one up and CONTINUE TO HOLD THE SWITCH CLOSED for several seconds after it's finished rolling up. You may possibly have to do the same for downwards as well, I don't recall... but basically you do this for each window, to 're-teach' the controller where the top and/or bottom of its travel range is.
Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: Urgent: Battery question! (VWAddict)*

^^ what he said








My driver side took awhile to re-learn (took at least a 30mile drive until it reacted to the auto up and down).. but it did it eventually..
As far as the Gold Duralast-i think it offers 'longer life' (?) since it does offer a longer replacement warranty. But given with the experience i've had w/ our other/previous car (passat 1.8t and passat v6) the oem battery lasted 3 years..while the replacement battery, one from autozone, the other from Sears lasted 4-5 years. (our 02 v6 passat w/ diehard from Sears- still going strong after 4 years)
By the way, Autozone was kind enough to install the battery for me (and hauled the old one away).. it took them less than 10minutes, removing and replacing new one and connecting the terminals- and then i put the insulator around and re-placed the plastic cladding back.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Urgent: Battery question! (saintforlife)*

I just replaced mine on Tuesday... mine made it to 41k though.







The AAA guy couldn't thought his tester was broken when it said to replace a 2 year old battery. LOL, I told him I knew it was coming.
Instead of spending $160 on the Duralast Gold get the Optima Red Top for $150. It has a 3 year warranty and it's a much better battery than the Duralast. I got mine at Autozone. The size was 75/25... the terminals are in a slightly different position, but the cables still fit, the box fits, and the insulator fits.
After switching the battery, you should also re-adapt your throttle body. This can be done through Vag-com, it is an option with the APR flash, or you can go to the dealer.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Urgent: Battery question! (JaxACR)*

When I went through the battery swap, Pep Boy was too scared to touch it. Afraid it would screw up the radio, or leave the car un-startable. Muttered something about German cars. Loaned me a bucket of tools to do it myself, and it went fine. The first minute is a bit weird as the car re-sets stuff, but only the windows are really something you need to remember to do.


----------



## saintforlife (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

Thanks guys for your replies.
Got the *Duralast Gold* battery for $150 from Autozone yesterday and installed it myself. Here are the specs of the new battery, which I think are better than the OEM battery:
Part Number: H6-DLG
BCI Group: H6 (48)
Cranking Amps: 750
Reserve Capacity: 80 
The radio didn't reset or anything, but I had to teach the windows the 'one touch' settings. I followed Keith's (VWAddict) advice above and it worked like a charm. Just saved $125 dollars by doing this myself thanks to your help!
ETA: THumbs up to 0000-A3 for a great write up on the battery replacement. It helped me a lot in my installation.


_Modified by saintforlife at 7:05 AM 9/4/2009_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (saintforlife)*

The radio will NEVER need to be re-taught if it's an OEM VW/Audi unit. They 'look' at the vehicle/ECU serial number and only throw a 'safe' code-request if they're removed from power and then either powered up while NOT connected to an ECU, (like on a workbench, or connected to someone else's NON-VW/Audi car) or connected to a DIFFERENT vehicle/ECU.
Reset the windows, don't freak out about the power steering light (this goes off once it's checked itself), and -at a time when the tires are COLD- check the pressures and reset the TMPS, if your vehicle is equipped with it.
Keith


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_The radio will NEVER need to be re-taught if it's an OEM VW/Audi unit. They 'look' at the vehicle/ECU serial number and only throw a 'safe' code-request if they're removed from power and then either powered up while NOT connected to an ECU, (like on a workbench, or connected to someone else's NON-VW/Audi car) or connected to a DIFFERENT vehicle/ECU.

Slightly OT, but I always wondered how would you obtain the code from the radio (or how would you make it work otherwise) if you were moving the head unit to another car? Like say for example someone sells their factory stereo, how would they get the code to give to the buyer (or how would the buyer be able to use it in their car)?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi'sRevenge* »_
Slightly OT, but I always wondered how would you obtain the code from the radio (or how would you make it work otherwise) if you were moving the head unit to another car? Like say for example someone sells their factory stereo, how would they get the code to give to the buyer (or how would the buyer be able to use it in their car)?


Should be with the manual. I don't think there's a way to extract it from the unit.


----------



## dondon (May 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

what's up with all of the dead batteries lately? mine died this morning with only 18K miles!!!!


----------



## TheProphet9 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dondon)*

Mine died on monday (2 yrs 21K), only gave me 2 starts notice and barely made it to the dealer (dealer tried and couldn't get it to start). 
kicking myself for not reading the forum before I went.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TheProphet9)*

Mine died this morning, 14 months, 23,500 miles (37,500km).
Group 48 battery from Auto Zone, $89.99, 2 yrs full replacement/7 years prorated.
Florida hot weather 'killed it to death' at 14 months. it was a 'Moll' and not the 'VARTA' which seems to be a vastly better battery, if you're lucky enough to get one fitted from new...
Keith


----------



## billwinkes (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Urgent: Battery question! (saintforlife)*

Mine concked out at about the same mileage. Found my replacement at WalMart, at a profoundly lowwer price, of all places. They had both the original size and the size 48 which I shoehorned in with little trouble. Do remember to reuse the thermal balnket when you reinstall. (Heat is what really kills the small OEM battery.) I didn't lose radio or window operations.
Bill


----------



## dndodd (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

The group 48 you bought from autzone can be had from Wal-mart for $75.00 at least in my area. The are made by the same mfg and they are the same battery.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Urgent: Battery question! (billwinkes)*

just had to replace mine today with only 17k miles on the car.
working at the dealership i got a great deal


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Urgent: Battery question! (ProjectA3)*

Wal-mart was about 15 miles away... and I had no way to get a jump-start... auto-zone was about 2 miles away, and I could scrounge up a ride for 2 miles.
The Wal-Mart website said that I'd have to check stock at the local store, so I figured it simply wasn't worth the risk to save $14. -I got a ride to Auto-Zone and got it there. 
If you're planning on Wal-Mart, be advised that the web site will NOT let you check stock at your local store, you have to go there and ask, or call your local store and do it over the phone. 
Mine couldn't see one on the shelf, so I shelled out the extra. -Still better then Advance Auto Parts, who wanted $150...
Keith


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dndodd)*

I got mine at Walmart also. Really cheap and it's easy to replace.


----------



## ashibaba (Jan 3, 2012)

*battery dead*

hey guys i have 06 A3 and my battery is almost done, i had to jump it twice today , and now my engine light is on and sometimes rpm won't pass 4000 even when floor it . any idea whats going on ?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

ashibaba said:


> hey guys i have 06 A3 and my battery is almost done, i had to jump it twice today , and now my engine light is on and sometimes rpm won't pass 4000 even when floor it . any idea whats going on ?


I'd suggest changing the battery first (if you haven't done so already) and seeing if the problem persists

If it does, you'd probably have to get the codes read in order to properly diagnose it


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

it sounds to me like more than one problem, but I would start with getting you current battery tested and replaced if bad.

may be your alternator not charging it possibly?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ashibaba said:


> hey guys i have 06 A3 and my battery is almost done, i had to jump it twice today , and now my engine light is on and sometimes rpm won't pass 4000 even when floor it . any idea whats going on ?


Sounds like you need to do a throttle body adaptation. This needs should be done when you replace the battery or if it gets so low that needs to be jumped. Sometimes it doesn't create a problem but the last two times I removed my battery I had to do it. The car wouldn't stay running and set CELS's.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

My 2006 A3, at just under 90K miles, is on its third battery.

$275 sounds expensive, does it include labor?

Both times I replaced with OEM battery, which took less than half an hour (so the dealership should be able to do it even faster), and the cost of the battery was less than $150 (each time).

Not that the other posters aren't right about the Group 48 replacement, but just in case you want an OEM battery for whatever reason.


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

Battery just died, w/o warning at 53000 miles. I feel lucky I got that much compared to many others. I'm definitely not going to the dealer...


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Pretty common issue... didn't hear about it till after mine crapped out though. Ended up with a GTI battery from the VW dealership which was the only thing open in the area at the time. Lasted about 80 000km though so at 33K miles seems a bit early. That and I am pretty sure i paid less than $275 at the VW dealership. 

From what I understand, as long as the battery has the same or very close amperage it will work. aftermarket ones might last a bit longer than OEM too...


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Gryphon001 said:


> Pretty common issue... didn't hear about it till after mine crapped out though. Ended up with a GTI battery from the VW dealership which was the only thing open in the area at the time. Lasted about 80 000km though so at 33K miles seems a bit early. That and I am pretty sure i paid less than $275 at the VW dealership.
> 
> From what I understand, as long as the *battery has the same or very close amperage it will work*. aftermarket ones might last a bit longer than OEM too...


 I would say same or greater CCA (Cold Cranking Amps) and the same size and you are good. The CCA doesn't have to be close to your old just higher than OEM, it can't be too high.


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, I got a hold of Napa this morning and they have a battery that's spec size but a little better than OEM and only cost $138. Comes with a 3 yr full replacement warranty which is nice.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Walmart Group 48 battery is a lot better than OEM and a lot cheaper.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> Walmart Group 48 battery is a lot better than OEM and a lot cheaper.


 My car is running a Walmart battery like a champ!


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> My car is running a Walmart battery like a champ!


 We hate Walmart here in P-town for some reason.


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

I've had my battery replaced twice in 80,000 miles --- both times with an aftermarket battery from Pepboys. I forget what brand it was, but it came with the 3 year warranty, which I used to get the 2nd replacement battery. It luckily died when I had a month left on the warranty.


----------

